
A Deep Dive into How WSL Allows Windows to Access Linux Files - ingve
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/a-deep-dive-into-how-wsl-allows-windows-to-access-linux-files/
======
rolph
this links to a site that wants youto clickthru to a video, instead of a page
with the story in text.

